# Sticky  Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This**



## Chris H.

*Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***

The Coping With Infidelity forum is an area for both betrayed and wayward spouses to post about, and discuss the circumstances and very powerful emotions surrounding infidelity.

For those that choose to participate in or contribute to these discussions, it is very important to be aware of your own circumstances in relation to, or how they differ from others.

It is also very important to be aware of the Forum Rules.

Affairs are very destructive. But relationships can, and do recover from them. Be supportive of those choosing to make that effort.


----------



## jupiter13

*Help posted to wrong location*

I am so sorry. I think I posted to the wrong location. I see it on the forum page but I also saw it on someone else's thread so I am very confused as to what I did. 
I do not know how to move it or remove it. Could you please check and see just where it is and help me move it or delete it if it's in the wrong place. Your help is greatly appreciated. 
Thank You
Jupiter 13.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***

Chris, Thank you for this forum.


----------



## Kindone

*Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***

I could do with help please with how to start my ow thread. Thank you. I posted on someone's earlier today so I would like to move it from there.


----------



## pidge70

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***



Kindone said:


> I could do with help please with how to start my ow thread. Thank you. I posted on someone's earlier today so I would like to move it from there.


Go to the sub forum that you want to post in.....Coping With Infidelity and in the upper left you will see a blue button that says New thread. Click it and off you go.....


----------



## totamm

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***



camille said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for this post, I agree!!
> 
> I am a trainee Counselling Psychologist and am currently conducting research on experiences of infidelity. If you would be willing to spare ten to fifteen minutes of your time to participate in my online study, I would be extremely grateful.


Too bad you didn't read the rules.

_7. No posting just to advertise products, services, or other websites. While it is ok to have a link to your website in your signature line once you become a "Member," affiliate links and paid posting are never allowed. "Registered Users" are no longer allowed to use signature links. (You must be active on the site for a little while in order to become a "Member").

*If it is determined that your posts appear to be solely for the purpose of advertising, they will be deleted and the account will be banned. *To avoid coming across as a spammer, make sure you post quality, relevant feedback for discussions. Spammers usually write one or two really general statements that could apply to most people's situations, in order to get a link to their website from Talk About Marriage.

We've had a lot of trouble with spam - that's why we've had to adopt these rules._


----------



## Mmdog60

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***

Boy first time on here can anyone help...ugh. Married for 15 years to my princess. In 2009 she left me for a man 12 years our junior. After a year of moping around I found a wonderful girl and sort of moved on. My wife at some point...August 2012 decided she wanted me back. All the while she has asked me back she has kept the boy friend in her life. I have rebuked her overtures to reconcile. Recently she dumped her boyfriend but basically she dated him for 4 years. I've dated my girlfriend for 3 years but that is now crumbling because she is sick of my ex being after me. I have always kept a soft spot for my ex but do not know if I can ever get past the images of her infidelity and how hurtful and devastating this was to me. I do know financially id be better off to reconcile. It took a long time for divorce to occur. It just happened a month ago. UGH ...to make matters worse my family loves my gf and despises my ex. Totally. Ugh..kids not to keen on gf......I'm looking for any advice anyone can give me I'm desperate....I'm not even sure I'm in the right thread or how to get replies to this. But please give me some unbiased advice. Mm


----------



## convert

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***



Mmdog60 said:


> Boy first time on here can anyone help...ugh. Married for 15 years to my princess. In 2009 she left me for a man 12 years our junior. After a year of moping around I found a wonderful girl and sort of moved on. My wife at some point...August 2012 decided she wanted me back. All the while she has asked me back she has kept the boy friend in her life. I have rebuked her overtures to reconcile. Recently she dumped her boyfriend but basically she dated him for 4 years. I've dated my girlfriend for 3 years but that is now crumbling because she is sick of my ex being after me. I have always kept a soft spot for my ex but do not know if I can ever get past the images of her infidelity and how hurtful and devastating this was to me. I do know financially id be better off to reconcile. It took a long time for divorce to occur. It just happened a month ago. UGH ...to make matters worse my family loves my gf and despises my ex. Totally. Ugh..kids not to keen on gf......I'm looking for any advice anyone can give me I'm desperate....I'm not even sure I'm in the right thread or how to get replies to this. But please give me some unbiased advice. Mm


you should start your own thread..

I say keep the girl friend

and I am a pro R guy but to go back after 4 years???? and the D is final keep it that way

Did she really dump the boyfriend or was it the other way around?

Sounds a little like Rookies's case (he is a member on here) he tried R after D but decided after a year (of attempted R) to stay with his girlfriend.


----------



## TX-SC

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***



Mmdog60 said:


> Boy first time on here can anyone help...ugh. Married for 15 years to my princess. In 2009 she left me for a man 12 years our junior. After a year of moping around I found a wonderful girl and sort of moved on. My wife at some point...August 2012 decided she wanted me back. All the while she has asked me back she has kept the boy friend in her life. I have rebuked her overtures to reconcile. Recently she dumped her boyfriend but basically she dated him for 4 years. I've dated my girlfriend for 3 years but that is now crumbling because she is sick of my ex being after me. I have always kept a soft spot for my ex but do not know if I can ever get past the images of her infidelity and how hurtful and devastating this was to me. I do know financially id be better off to reconcile. It took a long time for divorce to occur. It just happened a month ago. UGH ...to make matters worse my family loves my gf and despises my ex. Totally. Ugh..kids not to keen on gf......I'm looking for any advice anyone can give me I'm desperate....I'm not even sure I'm in the right thread or how to get replies to this. But please give me some unbiased advice. Mm


Keep the GF and tell the ex to get out of your life for good.


----------



## FMT1

*Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. **Please Read This***

I'm new here and know this is an old post but here's my two cents worth.
I've seen a lot of misery in my life in the married lives of my 7 bothers and sisters. I am the youngest of 8 children. I think I've seen it all. I've been married for 28 years now and in my humble opinion, you will be better off trying to make a life with your girlfriend. It's understandable why she feels the way that she does. Anyone in her position would. For your own well being and in order for you to move on with your live-sever all ties with your former wife. She appears to be just stringing you along and causing you and your girlfriend a lot of unnecessary misery and heart ache. You don't need someone like that in your life-ever! What you do need is someone who will nurture you, help you to grow and always be there for you. Someone who will love you and someone that you can love and bring happiness too. You've seen what your ex has done-do you really want to spend the rest of your life wondering "is she going to cheat on me again?" Start fresh, start a new. Get a hold of your current girlfriend and, if you haven't already, begin to treat her like a queen! Be her knight in shinning armor. I hope things work out for you both. Good luck.


----------



## uliana

Chris H. said:


> *Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. Please Read This*
> 
> The Coping With Infidelity forum is an area for both betrayed and wayward spouses to post about, and discuss the circumstances and very powerful emotions surrounding infidelity.
> 
> For those that choose to participate in or contribute to these discussions, it is very important to be aware of your own circumstances in relation to, or how they differ from others.
> 
> It is also very important to be aware of the Forum Rules.
> 
> Affairs are very destructive. But relationships can, and do recover from them. Be supportive of those choosing to make that effort.


cool


----------



## Topflight TV

Mmdog60 said:


> *Re: Important Guidelines for "Coping with Infidelity" section. Please Read This*
> 
> Boy first time on here can anyone help...ugh. Married for 15 years to my princess. In 2009 she left me for a man 12 years our junior. After a year of moping around I found a wonderful girl and sort of moved on. My wife at some point...August 2012 decided she wanted me back. All the while she has asked me back she has kept the boy friend in her life. I have rebuked her overtures to reconcile. Recently she dumped her boyfriend but basically she dated him for 4 years. I've dated my girlfriend for 3 years but that is now crumbling because she is sick of my ex being after me. I have always kept a soft spot for my ex but do not know if I can ever get past the images of her infidelity and how hurtful and devastating this was to me. I do know financially id be better off to reconcile. It took a long time for divorce to occur. It just happened a month ago. UGH ...to make matters worse my family loves my gf and despises my ex. Totally. Ugh..kids not to keen on gf......I'm looking for any advice anyone can give me I'm desperate....I'm not even sure I'm in the right thread or how to get replies to this. But please give me some unbiased advice. Mm


I think she wants to have her cake and eat it too. I would be very careful with a woman her kind. Love is patient and kind... and didn't seem she was patient with your relationship. Now she wants to make you miserable. I understand the deep admiration and love you may feel towards her..especially if she is the mother of your child or children. however, I would be very careful with the emotional aspect of yourlife. 
All the best


----------



## Erikaramona

I have been married to a man for over 7 years and I never realized he had been cheating with my best friend. P.S I'm gay


----------



## MattMatt

@Erikaramona Sorry you are here. You will need to repost in the Coping With Infidelity section. Incidentally it might be best to remove anything that could identify yourself or your husband, such as images, etc. If you have used your own name as your user name. our admin person, @EleGirl can change this for you. Please reach out to her.


----------



## EleGirl

Erikaramona said:


> I have been married to a man for over 7 years and I never realized he had been cheating with my best friend. P.S I'm gay


I copied your post and created a thread for you in the infidelity forum. Here's the link to it. cheating with my best friend


----------



## Jrawk1120

I just posted a rather lengthy post and it seems to have been deleted? It doesn't even show in my profile.

edit: nvm, its waiting for approval.


----------

